
Show HN: Job Search Sanity - nonrecursive
https://jobsearchsanity.com/
======
sprin
This looks great! From the screenshots, it looks like a nice, clean,
thoughtful design. I would love to use it if I could run it myself. The app
needs some pretty private data, and I would hate to lose it all in the middle
of a job hunt if you decided to shutter it.

Would you consider making it OSS? I would happily donate toward that end. I
can also offer to help package this app for the Sandstorm.io platform (OSS,
[https://sandstorm.io](https://sandstorm.io)). Sandstorm enables one-click
installs of server apps on self-hosted and managed servers, with great
security and privacy out of the box. It will also serve as a marketing
platform and channel for future donations for your app. Since Job Search
Sanity is basically a private single-user cloud app, packaging it for
Sandstorm should be very straightforward.

------
doug1001
really nice work. for a while i have though how odd is it that no job search
engine has implemented something like this--ie the selling point "use our
personal, private cms to help you manage your job search" is a great way to
keep users.

------
sotojuan
This looks great!

EDIT: Is it on GitHub? What's it build with?

~~~
nonrecursive
It's not on github, but I have some build notes at
[http://www.flyingmachinestudios.com/penguins/job-search-
sani...](http://www.flyingmachinestudios.com/penguins/job-search-sanity/) :)

